# Share my file with my friend?



## Real78 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok, I am a music producer and have a song that I need to get to my friend in NYC. The files that I have sometimes are between 3-10 gigs, which I can brake down, meaning .zip or .rar. How could I send a file to him, meaning something like a P2P or ftp. I don't have extra money as of right now just spent a lot on more studio equipment.

I am not trying to use those file sharing sites as it would take me all day to up load say a 10gig file. I have heard of a ftp to ones computer is this true?

I have a MAC and a PC so I could use one or the other to transfer the files.


----------



## davo2001 (Oct 20, 2008)

You say the files are 3 - 10 GB, right click on the file and archive it into 200MB sections. Then go to rapidshare.com and create a collectors account (free) upload the 200MB files to this account (each 200MB upload will give you a URL link) give the links to your friend and once he downloads all of them he will have access to the entire file.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd just setup an FTP server on your machine and let him download it. It will be a lot easier than fooling around with 200mb segments. I use FileZilla as an FTP server here.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok, now my next question would be how can I do this with a MAC?


----------



## Real78 (Apr 20, 2008)

I found something that would help me out, I will post a link here so that it helps others with the same questions.

http://www.macinstruct.com/node/152


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Real78 said:


> Ok, now my next question would be how can I do this with a MAC?


Use the PC you mentioned. :grin:


----------

